# Uluru Australia



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Got a transfer to Uluru...anyone interested?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like I'll be on my own on the top of Ayers Rock....which is fine by me anway!

I was really looking forward to meeting others with SA. (Scrabble Aversion)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Unfortunately given the location you won't find many people here who are in Uluru unfortunately hehe.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually Humourless, this might be a good chance for you to spend 40 days in the desert, come clean and maybe even bring back some enlightenment with you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not much water out there, but good luck on the cleaning. 

I'm jealous, actually, I've always wanted to see Uluru. she was my favorite character on the bridge.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

speaking of which, has anyone heard William Shatner's new album, Searching for Major Tom? he does a cracking rendition of Bohemian Rhapsody. 

back to you humourless.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody? I thought Queen's version was untouchable!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ well, yeah, it is, but on this he's just so....Shatner!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

come join us for cheese and crackers with white wine on "the rock"

when December 25 2011

where On "the rock"

time 5.30am.......sunrise

featuring Humourless with his latest poetry reading inspired by muse "Inna"


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

5.30 am's a little early.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Not in Australia in summer it isn't. The birds start chirping before 5.00am.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ear plugs and an eye mask then?


----------

